# mini truck fest



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

plz post'em up so i can get sum motivation


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my supra-induced hilux i finished up earlier this year, mods include: opened hood, supra engine form F&F supra, seats & nos bottles from F&F supra, plumbed airtanks, shaved tail lights, shaved door handles, shaved cowl, replaced tailgate with 1/20 scale cargo net tailgate, custom airbag setup in bed, plumbed NOS tanks, paint is '04 GMC electric current red


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where can i get a nessan or dotsun ? looking for a mini but not an s10.
or just any minies.
cool truck too. like the cut out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN!! 


I Just Had A 90's Flash Back :0 

And i Wanna Build A Mini Trunk Now  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, not the 90's
:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Some of my builds... :0 







.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

is that a pathfinder blitz :0 ,nice builds yall


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup its a Pathfinder. its almost ready to get painted


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

1:1 scale wish they did a ext mazda kit .. of couse i would have to score one of those toyota bumpers


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Check Tamiya or Aoshima they might have made one before...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

whoa...thats the first toyota i've seen on spokes....lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

YHA and its realy nice.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 23 2007, 11:44 PM~8629219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when did you do this one?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

here are my Son's build. He did this when he was 11.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Minitrucks MINI STYLE !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the paint all out ther, i think thats why i like it but your son did some REALY REALY good work. got any side shots?









[/quote]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 24 2007, 01:31 PM~8632643
> *when did you do this one?
> *


a month or two ago


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2007, 12:59 AM~8636610
> *a month or two ago
> *


:thumbsup: i like it..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 12:02 AM~8636627
> *:thumbsup: i like it..
> *


thanks!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Gracias Homie

I'll tell him to take it out for some more shots.


oneyed


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice trucks


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> the paint all out ther, i think thats why i like it but your son did some REALY REALY good work. got any side shots?
> 
> Here are the side shots you asked for.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MAN thats a real nice truck , i realy like that roll thats behind the door, did you or him do it ? 
and is it green or black?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

here is the newest ones i have finished. check my photobucket for more that i have done.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice ptman  and is that a muffler comin out the back wheel well on the green blazer :dunno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 25 2007, 04:46 PM~8640062
> *MAN thats a real nice truck , i realy like that roll thats behind the door, did you or him do it ?
> and is it green or black?
> *


 The doors came like that. He Did a Black Base with Boyds emerald Green.


oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 25 2007, 08:44 PM~8641415
> *here is the newest ones i have finished.  check my photobucket for more that i have done.
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get that grille on the chevy??? :cheesy:

and :wow: :wow: :wow: <-- on the setup on that nissan, it looks fuckin real :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

model car garage makes those grills


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

1ofaknd is right. mcg is where it came from. it didnt fit though. i had to cut it down. the package it was in was an f150. so im not sure if it was in the wrong one or they sent me the wrong one.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a few i have done....

im going to be doing another one very soon here :biggrin:


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

here is my 2 blazer's


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

and my dodge truck too


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 23 2007, 07:53 PM~8628800
> *heres my  supra-induced hilux i finished up earlier this year,  mods include: opened hood, supra engine form F&F supra, seats & nos bottles from F&F supra, plumbed airtanks, shaved tail lights, shaved door handles, shaved cowl, replaced tailgate with 1/20 scale cargo net tailgate, custom airbag setup in bed, plumbed NOS tanks, paint is '04 GMC electric current red
> 
> 
> ...


Have to give you props. Implanting that supra motor is a bitch.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you aint fuckin kiddin man, but its well worth it in the long run...the compliment pay it off completely!...thanks


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here are a couple of mine..hope u like them...


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright I need to get in on this... Might get me back to building...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

is this a G1 xmod ? with the honda rims ?
nice collor. realy love the red one.

















[/quote]


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 7 2007, 11:21 AM~8739146
> *is this a G1 xmod ? with the honda rims ?
> nice collor. realy love the red one.
> *


yup it is a g1 xmod with civic rims... 
well atleast it was til i drove it into a wall...lol
good eyes..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL. you were runin from them cops lmao.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 10 2007, 12:23 PM~8757999
> *LOL. you were runin from them cops  lmao.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

HAHA couldnt get over the speed bumps.

like the way the "pig" came out.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Those pictures are great.... running from the cops...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

almost forgot about this one ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres an old build, i just redid the stance to slam it.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone ever tried building an old school Z Rack?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

jevries.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

here's my dime, almost done just gotta get the motor finished









and somemore


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 09:34 PM~9223385
> *jevries.....
> *


I know that, I meant with a model stance. Rack, cylinders, pumps etc...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 any more pics of it? and wheres the smoke stacks?


> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Aug 27 2007, 06:16 PM~8653488
> *and my dodge truck too
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: heres mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

not sure if you wanna call it a mini truck, but its crushed like one!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 02:38 PM~9227805
> *not sure if you wanna call it a mini truck, but its crushed like one!
> 
> 
> ...



i like this...its a good start..what color are u goin to paint it..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

id like to build myself a toyota with a rack setup, flaked out, like desirable ones back in the day


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 14 2007, 06:43 PM~9228230
> *i like this...its a good start..what color are u goin to paint it..
> *



not sure yet?

i was just gonna leave it in the under construction stage, make a decale for the windsheild that says that!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 08:20 PM~9222169
> *
> heres an old build, i just redid the stance to slam it.
> 
> ...


that red S10 is real nice 
and the paint on the green ,, how do you do it?
pleas send me a step buy step "how to"


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

sorry about the size


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall makin me wanna build a mini truck


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 02:38 PM~9227805
> *not sure if you wanna call it a mini truck, but its crushed like one!
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like the one on the new tailgate mag..that is about of xtreme lows club..


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 25 2007, 08:44 PM~8641415
> *here is the newest ones i have finished.  check my photobucket for more that i have done.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mini trucks 
:thumbsup: The green tahoe, was that scratch built from a Escalade? Is you hard body 1/20th scale? I wanted to take a pathfinder and convert it into a 1/24th/25th scale hardbody


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=306387&st=0

check it out gonzo


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres a few of mine!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 18 2008, 12:21 PM~9726098
> *Nice!
> *


X2....


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the minis posted look GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's one I'm working on....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

does anybody know if any company makes a nissan king cab like the one called "Wrapped With Envy?"


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 18 2008, 08:29 PM~9730531
> *does anybody know if any company makes a nissan king cab like the one called "Wrapped With Envy?"
> *


revell made the datsun , cloesest your e gonna get....


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Its not a nissan, chevy s10 or a ford ranger but its damn small to me and its a truck.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOKING GOOD HOMIEZ!....NOW I WANT TO FINISH MY BUILDS!


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

> Alright I need to get in on this... Might get me back to building...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

> here is the newest ones i have finished. check my photobucket for more that i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> > Alright I need to get in on this... Might get me back to building...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 19 2008, 10:38 PM~9737032
> *The fuck???? I hope your not claiming this to be your build!!!!! This is Bluesonomas From C.M.B.I.'s truck....
> *


hes not claiming he wants to know where he got them nomas is custom and the blaze is close to the one twinn is casting


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Edit: never mind the qoutes arent working didnt see you were qouting his work sorry g!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

> > here is the newest ones i have finished. check my photobucket for more that i have done.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Twinn just started casting them!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Aug 26 2007, 06:07 PM~8645296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the wheels that you have on this bad ride?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 25 2007, 09:44 PM~8641415
> *here is the newest ones i have finished.  check my photobucket for more that i have done.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THESE ARE WICKED BRO!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 18 2008, 01:34 AM~9724736
> *Heres a few of mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW THE MITSU PICK UP BRING BCAK ALOT OF MEMORYS OF MY 1985 MIGHTY MAX SLAMMED TO THE GROUND ON 16" INKIES :biggrin: I WAS THE PREZ OF "SIMLPY MINI'S" AND IT WAS WITH AND AQUA BLUE AND THE SOUND SYSTEM I HAD WOULD FLEX THE FRONT WINDOW TO THE MAX  2 15" ROCKFORD FOSEGATE PUNCH CLASICS AND POWER 300 AMP AND PUNCH 150 WITH A COUSTIC CROSSOVER AND SONY XV1000 EQT AND FOSEGATE 6" 51/4" AND TWEETWERS AND 6" MID BASS DRIVERS IN THE DOORS AND KICK PODS!   I COULD HIT 149.75 AT THE SPL DRAGGS  I MISS THAT TRUCK  ALL BUILDT BY ME AND MY DAD.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks! Sounds like a baddass truck but wheres the mitsu?

The one in primer is a dodge d-50


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 20 2008, 09:39 PM~9742531
> *Thanks! Sounds like a baddass truck but wheres the mitsu?
> 
> The one in primer is a dodge d-50
> *


YUP-YUP!! IT'S THE SAME THING! IT HAS A G63-B MOTOR AND THE MOTOR IS A HIDDEN POWER PLANT IF YOU KNOW HOW TO SQUEEZE THE RIGHT PARTS AND TRICK OUT OF IT  I USE TO BUILD THEM AND SELL THEM AND INSTALL THEM FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDED IT! MY FRIEND GERARD WAS A MITSU TECH AND HE KNOWS THEM LIKE THE BACK OF HIS HANDS!! :biggrin: I STILL KNOW THE SECRETES TO GETTING MORE POWER OUT OF THE :biggrin: I BUILD THE ONE IN MY TRUCK AND I COULD SMOKE THE TIRES IN FOUR GEARS AND I GOT M TRUCK TO DO 129MPH ON THE FREE WAY  FIVE SPEED TRANNY/CENTERFORCE CLUTCH/A FEW TRICKS TO THE MOTOR AND YOUR ON YOUR WAY TO THE RACES


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup a lot of the early 90s chryslers products were mitsu powered :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on!


----------



## yo_dadda033 (Jan 18, 2008)

clean


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS WAS MY FRAME LAYING BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wow those are all nice but where can i get one od those nissan hard bodies?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

x2


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

where did ya get the rims that are on the nissan ???


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Jan 21 2008, 06:10 PM~9749587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn amazeing truck bro!!!


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> Damn amazeing truck bro!!!
> 
> 
> tanks bro !!!!!!


----------



## roadfool (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry for the poor last pic








this truck looks fugly, im glad im redoing it lol.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i see you all are showing cars so do vans count


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jan 21 2008, 01:38 PM~9747488
> *wow those are all nice but where can i get one od those nissan hard bodies?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

TTT for minitrucks


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I have a question to those who have built the 90's GMC jimmy or the S-10.

I have my frame C-notched so it lays in the rear but I'm not sure how to lay the front down. I have seen a few on here that lay frame completely, if anybody has pics that would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 01:55 PM~14150630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro! I have the body trim on mine too but I didn't like how the back stuck out so I cut it down :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2009, 12:59 PM~14151187
> *thats nice bro! I have the body trim on mine too but I didn't like how the back stuck out so I cut it down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's coo, looks goodl. I have an s-10 that I'll be doing without the trim. BUT that's gonna be a while :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

haha I wish it looked good. its a never ending project lol.

I have a question for you or anybody who knows...

I dont really know how to drop the front end. the upper A-arms are like molded to the frame so the truck is like locked up, as you can see in the pic. should I just cut off the upper arms or what? I have a few more sets of arms I could use but I'm not sure :dunno:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

couple of my trucks


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:wow: dayummm homie those are nice


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2009, 05:00 PM~14151733
> *:wow: dayummm homie those are nice
> *


X2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i might aswell get in on this


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^ I love that green. my yota was that same green. I have seen a lot of them actually that green when I come to think about it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

fuck yah, mini trucks rule!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

One of mine :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

my W.I.P.


















Bare with me on the interior, its my first custom interior...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2009, 01:09 AM~14158099
> *my W.I.P.
> 
> 
> ...


nice, only one seat for when the big girls ask for a ride :biggrin: :roflmao: :h5:
haha no offence bro sweet interior


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 11 2009, 03:58 PM~14162440
> *nice, only one seat for when the big girls ask for a ride :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> haha no offence bro sweet interior
> *


 :biggrin: fat bishes need lovin too :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2009, 11:53 AM~14150613
> *I have a question to those who have built the 90's GMC jimmy or the S-10.
> 
> I have my frame C-notched so it lays in the rear but I'm not sure how to lay the front down. I have seen a few on here that lay frame completely, if anybody has pics that would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:
> *


"z" your frame up a few scale inches or just build a complete one off frame


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

how in the hell did i miss this topic? 
"FORBIDDEN LOVER"-old school 90's flavor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a couple more, Toyota done
































my 1:1








and a 720 in the works


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 31 2010, 04:36 PM~16470076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice finish! paint came out nice!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the S-10 in fixen to build for the minitruckinweb.com build off.









this is the ranger i am building for the DRAG-LO KUSTOMS build off









this is some of my older builds---my minis


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that crew cab chevy guy im thinkin of doing the crew with standard bed like you did for the mini truckin build off...thinkin of mabvy goin roadster tho since so many people do the conversion these days lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 31 2010, 07:36 PM~16470076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2010, 06:23 PM~16471397
> *i like that crew cab chevy guy im thinkin of doing the crew with standard bed like you did for the mini truckin build off...thinkin of mabvy goin roadster tho since so many people do the conversion these days lol
> *


dont give too much info away jus yet bro lol :biggrin: . cant wait to c wat u come up wit


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2010, 08:23 PM~16471397
> *i like that crew cab chevy guy im thinkin of doing the crew with standard bed like you did for the mini truckin build off...thinkin of mabvy goin roadster tho since so many people do the conversion these days lol
> *


yeah i liked the reg bed on the crew cab better, i don't like that little short bed that come's with it, so i had to buy both kits to do it. but im glad i did.
thanks. good luck in the build off on minitruckin.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dont worry im not set on it but i will be using the crew kit cause its all ive got thats new lol ive got some other ideas and its killing me to not start on it lol just 7 more days...gonna be a loooong week


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 AM~16475509
> *dont worry im not set on it but i will be using the crew kit cause its all ive got thats new lol ive got some other ideas and its killing me to not start on it lol just 7 more days...gonna be a loooong week
> *


lol yeah i know what ya mean, the wait is killing me too, i got so many idea's going through my head, can't wait to open my model and get started. but i have been going over some idea's and getting some stuff together so when it's time to start i will have some of the stuff i need.
hurry up feb 8th. already. lol    im going crazy waiting. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 06:09 AM~16475509
> *dont worry im not set on it but i will be using the crew kit cause its all ive got thats new lol ive got some other ideas and its killing me to not start on it lol just 7 more days...gonna be a loooong week
> *


Thats y im workin on my other stuff rite now to take my mind off it til the 8th. I missed out on the other 3 rounds but am ready to come out big in round 4 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ive searched alot of boxes lookin for the right parts for the build but not exactly sure what to do yet lol...i was gonna join the first then didnt hear about the other 2 in time so i deff had to take a swing at it looks like theres gonna be alot of competition....good luck guys we may not all be in the same club forsay but we are in the layitlow family...seams like we all come here to hang out and bullshit isnt layitlow really the model club we are all in?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 06:20 PM~16480894
> *ive searched alot of boxes lookin for the right parts for the build but not exactly sure what to do yet lol...i was gonna join the first then didnt hear about the other 2 in time so i deff had to take a swing at it looks like theres gonna be alot of competition....good luck guys we may not all be in the same club forsay but we are in the layitlow family...seems like we all come here to hang out and bullshit isnt layitlow really the model club we are all in?
> *


*
</span>*  

So true bro,we are a club. 
cant wait to start the build-off as well, got some killer ideas.
compition will be fierce


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 05:20 PM~16480894
> *ive searched alot of boxes lookin for the right parts for the build but not exactly sure what to do yet lol...i was gonna join the first then didnt hear about the other 2 in time so i deff had to take a swing at it looks like theres gonna be alot of competition....good luck guys we may not all be in the same club forsay but we are in the layitlow family...seams like we all come here to hang out and bullshit isnt layitlow really the model club we are all in?
> *


Well put bro :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

True that fellas. Well put gonna tear it up in that contest! Late.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a couple mini wips.


















And a future mini wip.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

someone got a link to the build off


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

heres the link
http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/70/807126...-build-contest-


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

[/quote]


what did u use for the frame?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERE IS A DATSUN MIN THAT IM WORKING ON FOR A CUSTOMER,ILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS I GO,IM NOT USING THE WIRES ON IT,THOSE WERE USED AS A MOCK UP BUT HERES MY BEGINING!...COMMENTS WELCOMED!*

















:biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16495707
> *HERE IS A DATSUN MIN THAT IM WORKING ON FOR A CUSTOMER,ILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS I GO,IM NOT USING THE WIRES ON IT,THOSE WERE USED AS A MOCK UP BUT HERES MY BEGINING!...COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...



damn mark thats goin to look sick when its all done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

>


what did u use for the frame?
[/quote]

i used the stock frame from both kits, i used the cabs frame and put the beds frame with it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE DATSUN IM WORKING ON FOR A CUSTOMER,I RE WORKED THE FRONT END SO IT WILL LAY ROCKERS,COMMENTS WELCOMED,I PUTTIED THE FRONT TO SMOOTH IT OUT AND AND THE REAR,WILL POST UPDATE PICS TOMMOROW!...COMMENTS WELCOMED!*








































:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the datsun looks good what are the wheels from?

since theres so many guys from lil in the mini truckin buildoff should we make a thread here following just the lil members...and maby even have a poll to see if the outcome is the same?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16505983
> *the datsun looks good what are the wheels from?
> 
> since theres so many guys from lil in the mini truckin buildoff should we make a thread here following just the lil members...and maby even have a poll to see if the outcome is the same?*


X2 bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16505983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just used them wheels for a mock up,the customer is getting steel rims and regular tires,the wire rims are from a 1928 rolls royce kit and i put the low pros on them,i kinda like them! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin' tight mark!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn mark thats datsun is killer...who ever is gettin that truck is goin to have a sick build to finish,


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX MIKE AND JR! IM TRYIN TO SATISFY THE CUSTOMER!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE DATSUN..........*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice and smooth just how i like it....trucks to lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 08:12 PM~16516580
> *looks good nice and smooth just how i like it....trucks to lol
> *


TY BRO! uffin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

holy shit thats looks super clean


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16516380
> *ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE DATSUN..........
> 
> 
> ...


hey mark the nustad looks fuckn sweet bro  :wow: i likes homie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is looking sick as fuck Mark!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! Will have new updates tommorow


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 4 2010, 10:36 PM~16517836
> *hey mark the nustad looks fuckn sweet bro    :wow: i likes homie :biggrin:
> *



yeap...i read right to left as well..lol :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

comin along nice bro! im building a 720 also in the drag-lo build off


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 5 2010, 07:30 PM~16526369
> *
> looks good man
> *


LOL welcome newbie! what was all that goin on? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST POSTING UP PROGRESS OF THE CUSTOMERS TRUCK.........*
INTERIOR.............








TRUCK..................


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good guys ....im looking forwaed to building a truck soon 

is there a kit of this truck?









ive alwys wanted a real one but i wana build a model :cheesy: lmkw


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

theres a 1/20 excab version if you want smaller scale you will have to get a pathfinder and cut it up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 10 2010, 05:21 PM~16575264
> *theres a 1/20 excab version if you want smaller scale you will have to get a pathfinder and cut it up
> *


 :cheesy: 

sweet ...its the same thing ....im down ,,thx man


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

check out some of hocknberrys builds. he got a hardbody that he made regular cab. i got one that i made regular cab and convertible, but its my first build and looks shitty as hell so ill leave pics off here. but check ebay for a nissan dually kit. or a nissan 4x4


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

thats my best picture


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Feb 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16578545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thhats dope ...i want


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah i built it for minitruckinwebs last build, but im working on sanding and completely shaving it. but heres another picture


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

after my bodydrop but before i cut the cab. im done thats all


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i get the lil duece coupe done, i may be building a version of that truck, since i have the kit.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

old one of mine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im still working on her


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

here my w.i.p


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

bump lets ee some more


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Ttt. Lets see more. Gotta have some new ones since this thread.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

here a mini!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

My S-10




This is my Ranger


some other mini's of mine


----------

